# Another Beyond CMOS Candidate



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Another Beyond CMOS Candidate.

*H. J. De Los Santos is with NanoMEMS Research and they have proposed a new beyond CMOS computer architecture called Nano-electron-fluidic logic.*



> A new digital "electronics" concept is introduced. The concept, is called nano-electron-fluidic logic (NFL):
> 
> * Operates with far less heat and more efficient energies (femtojoules)
> * Faster switching speeds (femtosecond)
> ...


Related article: New Digital 'Electronics' Concept May Continue Moore's Law.

*Computers of the future could be operating not on electrons, but on tiny waves traveling through an electron "fluid," if a new proposal is successful. The new circuit design, recently introduced by Dr. Héctor J. De Los Santos, CTO of NanoMEMS Research, LLC, in Irvine, California, may be a promising candidate to replace CMOS-based circuits, and ultimately continue the circuit density growth described by Moore's Law.*









In the NFL logic device, the first SPW (kBias) is launched, followed by the launch of a second SPW (kC2), which steers the first SPW into the left drain terminal for detection, where it's identified as a logic "1". Image copyright: De Los Santos. ©2009 IEEE.

-- Tom


----------

